# عبودية الحرف والخوف - مشكلة الخدام والخدمة



## aymonded (11 يناير 2012)

في   الحقيقة  - وفي هذه الأيام الصعبة والتي فيها كثيرين يخدمون باسم الله  ولم ينالوا موهبة الخدمة - وجدت هناك مشكلة عند بعض الذين يحيون بالناموس  الحرفي ولم  يتذوقوا الحرية  الحقيقية ويحيوا بالنعمة في خبرة المحبة مع  الله بالشركة  المقدسة واللقاء  المُحيي في المخدع والإنجيل وداخل القداس  الإلهي كشركة مع الله والقديسين، لأن  هناك البعض ممن  يتحدثون بصورة مشددة  ويهددون بالقطع والحرمان لمن لا يصوم،  أو يعترف، أو  يحضر الكنيسة، أو  عند أقل غلطة يرتكبها أو حتى فكرة خطية تأتي في الفكر، أو يخالفونهم في الرأي ...   الخ 
وبعض الخدام يتكلمون عن الله المخيف  الذي يقتص من الإنسان عند أقل هفوة،   ويصورون عذاب الجحيم في حديثهم الدائم، وذلك ظناً منهم أنهم بذلك يقومون   ويصححون حياة المخدومين بالتخويف ويبعدونهم عن بعض  الخطايا لأنها مميتة   ومؤذية جداً للنفس، وظنوا أن نجاح الانتصار على الشر  والخطية بالقهر   وتصوير شكل الجحيم والعقوبة المُرّه، وتجسيد العقوبة ورفض الله للإنسان   بالعدل !!!  مع أن الله لا يرفض الإنسان مهما كان خاطئ أو حتى فاجر، لأنه   لم يأتي إلا  لأجل هؤلاء الواقعين تحت سلطان الخطية ليعطيهم حرية،  مع  ملاحظة أن الكلام عن عدل الله وعقوبة الخطية صحيح جداً وليس فيه خطأ أو   انحراف عن العقيدة حسب الكتاب المقدس، ولكن المشكلة أن عدل الله ليس هو   العدل المجرد، بل *عدل الله في قوة المحبة*  المقدمة منه للإنسان، لأنه رغم  من أنه لا يحب الخطية ولا يتعامل معها  إطلاقاً تحت أي شكل أو بأي حجة أو  بند، ولكنه ايضاً لا يشاء موت الخاطئ  مثلما يرجع ويحيا لأنه الداعي الكل  للخلاص وللحياة ولخيراته العظيمة وأن  كان نداء التوبة هو: " إن لم تتوبوا فجميعكم كذلك تهلكون (لوقا  13:  3)،   ولكن النداء هنا ليس نداء القصاص، بل هو عينه *نداء الحب وليس التهديد*،  أي إعلان نتيجة عدم التوبة  والاستمرار في العصيان لأن النتيجة الطبيعة له  هو الهلاك، لأن *الخطية هي الموت عينه وإهدار كرامة الإنسان*،  ولكن ربنا  يسوع يُشفق بحنانه علينا جداً وعلى كل خاطئ مسكين يقع تحت  سلطان الخطية،  وقصده أن يرفعه للكرامة والمجد، وفي أصل  نداء التوبة يقول: [  قد كمل الزمان واقترب ملكوت الله فتوبوا وآمنوا بالإنجيل (بشارة مفرحة في المسيح رب الخلاص ومعطيه) ] (مرقس  1:  15)؛ [ فالله الآن يأمر جميع الناس في كل مكان أن يتوبوا متغاضيا عن أزمنة الجهل ] (أعمال  17:  30)

​*+ ملحوظة هامة + *​لنا   أن نُفَرق جيداً جداً وبتدقيق وبإفراز شديد، ما بين رفض الله للمتكبرين   الذين يعيشون في الخطية بكل عناد قلب وتصلب رقبة، الذين لا يريدون أن   يتوبوا بكل عند ويحجزون الحق بالإثم عن قصد الذين كُتب عنهم [ لأن غضب الله معلن من السماء   على جميع فجور الناس وإثمهم الذين يحجزون الحق بالإثم ] (رومية 1:  18)،   ومابين دعوة الله للخطاة وإشفاقه عليهم، لأن الله أتى لأجل هؤلاء الخطاة المساكين والذين يشتهون أن يتخلصوا من حياة الفساد ويعودوا في صحة الروح والنفس، ومكتوب : [ وفيما هو متكئ في بيته كان كثيرون من العشارين والخطاة يتكئون مع يسوع وتلاميذه لأنهم *كانوا كثيرين وتبعوه*، وأما الكتبة والفريسيون (بكونهم متكبرين لا يقبلون سوى ذواتهم الذين يرونها باره جداً) فلما رأوه يأكل مع العشارين والخطاة قالوا لتلاميذه ما باله يأكل ويشرب مع العشارين والخطاة ] (مرقس  2: 15 - 16)، وباختصار في آية واحدة: [ يقاوم الله المستكبرين وأما المتواضعون فيعطيهم نعمة ] (يعقوب  4:  6)...​+ في الحقيقة أن المسيحية الحقيقية تقوم على أساس المحبة، والمحبة قائمة على الحرية: [ وتعرفون الحق والحق يحرركم ] (يوحنا  8:  32)؛ [ فان حرركم الابن فبالحقيقة تكونون أحراراً ] (يوحنا  8:  36)؛ فيستحيل على  الإنسان أن يقترب من الإله الحقيقي وهو تحت  قهر أسر الخوف  والإذلال،  والسيف المسلول للقطع والحرمان أن لم ينفذ كل  فريضة عليه.  فالمسيحية لا يوجد فيها فرائض وطقوس مجرده تحت قسر وسلطان الخوف ...
  فالصوم والصلاة وقراءة الكلمة وحضور الكنيسة والصدقة والعطاء والبذل   والخدمة والعشور... الخ، ليسوا فرائض يُرغم المسيحي على تنفيذها وأداء  فريضتها، فهو ليس  تحت عبودية القسر وعصا القمع وذُل النفس:
 + [ ويعتق أولئك الذين خوفاً من الموت كانوا جميعا كل حياتهم تحت العبودية ] (عبرانيين  2:  15)
 + [ لأن الله لم يعطنا روح الفشل بل روح القوة والمحبة والنصح ] (2تيموثاوس  1:  7)
 + [ إذ لم تأخذوا روح العبودية أيضاً للخوف بل أخذتم روح التبني الذي به نصرخ يا أبا الآب ] (رومية  8:  15)​     فنحن نُمارس كل أنشطة عباداتنا  كأبناء لله في الابن الوحيد وليس كعبيد تحت  مذلة، مع أننا  عبيد الله – فعلاً – بالحب (أي نستعبد أنفسنا له بمسرة وفرح) وأبناء في الابن الوحيد حسب  عطية الله لنا في  سرّ التجسد العظيم، وهو الذي  أعطانا أن نُصلي بدالة  الحب والبنوة: [  أبانا الذي في السماوات ] ...

  فالرب يسوع في  كل تعاليمه وأقواله، جعل الحرية ( المنضبطة بالروح القدس   ) فوق كل قانون،  والمحبة التي تسعى في حرية أسمى وأعظم وأسبق من كل فرض،   فقد أكد في  الإنجيل بطلان كل ممارسة روحية تقوم على القهر، وأظهر فشل كل   وسائط تأتي  وليدة الخوف من القطع أو الحرمان، ووبخ الكهنة اليهود لهذا   المفهوم الذي  زرعوه في قلوب الشعب ليظهروا أنهم هم الأبرار الذين يغيرون   غيره حسنة على بيت الله والمقدسات، مع أنهم دنسوها بكبرياء قلوبهم   وافتخارهم بذواتهم ....
 *والأصل في قانون الكنيسة*  هو الإبراء وليس العقوبة،  فالكنيسة ليس فيها قضاء القصاص من الناس لأنها  مستشفى الله المقدسة كما   قال القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم، وفيها استعلان مراحم الله ومجده، وعملها أن  تُجبِّر  الكسير،  وتُشفي المريض المعتل، وتطلب الضال وتجعله يواجه نفسه  ليتوب  ويعود لحضنها  الحلو كإنسان جديد  ليدخل فرح الروح القدس إلى قلبه،  ويتمتع  بشركة  القديسين في النور مع العريس السماوي بمجد عظيم، وليس بالإرغام  والتخويف والتهديد بسيف القطع  والحرمان !!! 
لأن حتى التأديب في الكنيسة من جهة حرمان شخص ما من الأسرار هو لغرض التوبة واستقامه الحياة والعودة لله الحي، وليس من أجل عقوبة للربط والرفض والقهر والمزلة بين قاضي ومحكوم عليه وبين إظهار العدل والغيرة بالتعيير والتشهير، لأن هذا كله ضد المسيح الرب محب العشارين والخطاة،  طبعاً أنا هُنا لا أتكلم إطلاقاً عن حرمان شخص عنيد متكبر يُريد أن يقسم   الكنيسة أو يتكلم ضد الروح القدس وكلمة الله بقصد أن يضل الناس بعند قلبه  الشرير لأنه لا يُريد سلام، بل أتكلم  عن موقف الكنيسة من الخطاة والضعفاء  والساقطين الذين يبحثون عن خلاص  نفوسهم ولهم شهوة أن يحيوا مع الله بكل  صدق، أو حتى المتعثرين في الطريق، أو الغير فاهمين وبتسرع يكتبون ويتكلمون ويحتاجون لصلوات وتقديم التعليم بصبر عظيم !!!​   عموماً الطقوس الذي نتعملها في الكنيسة لها بعد روحي وتعتبر ثمرة حياة  مقدسة ولست نتيجة تدريب أو تعليم أشياء جامده كفرض واجب، فالصوم عموماً  يأتي من منطلق رحمة الله ومحبته، بل وممارسة كل وسائط النعمة، هو إرادة حب تسعى في حرية كاملة  نحو الله إلى فوق أي العلو الحلو الذي للقديسين؛ بل وكل ممارستنا الروحية كلها تعبير عن محبتنا لله، وبذل  النفس في حب الذي أحبنا أولاً وبذل ذاته لأجلنا...
     وتأكدوا يا  أحبائي لن يسير أي إنسان – بأي شكل أو حال من الأحوال – في   الطريق الحقيقي  والصحيح إلا بالحب والحرية، اللذان بدونهما لا توجد حياة   مسيحية حقيقية  على الإطلاق... [ لأن ناموس روح الحياة في المسيح يسوع قد اعتقني من ناموس الخطية والموت ] (رومية  8:  2)​النعمة معكم​


----------

